# Stihl 2-1 sharpener



## mv7fd (May 6, 2017)

so I bought the stihl 2-1 sharpener yesterday and there were several different sizes to choose from does this mean I can't put different size files in the one I bought??


----------



## Bedford T (May 6, 2017)

I could not. Because I would get them mixed up.


----------



## mv7fd (May 6, 2017)

What do you mean by get them mixed up?


----------



## mortenh (May 6, 2017)

Each STIHL 2-in-1 file guide will fit ONE round file diameter, only. You cannot change size.

They exist for:
3.2 mm (1/4" pitch)
4.0 mm (3/8" pitch Picco)
4.8 mm (.325" pitch)
5,2 mm (3/8")
5.5 mm (.404")


----------



## Bedford T (May 6, 2017)

mv7fd said:


> What do you mean by get them mixed up?


I assumed they might be interchangeable. It's good they are not.


----------



## mv7fd (May 6, 2017)

Well that's kinda crap for as much as they cost


----------

